

My Demo Social Network App on top of Flask+Python & Rexster+Neo4j - abki
http://www.hypermove.net/

======
abki
Here are relevant project pages of the stack:

\- <https://bitbucket.org/abki/hypermove-project> (subrepo based repo)

\- <https://bitbucket.org/abki/hypermove> (flask application)

\- <https://bitbucket.org/abki/omak> (Python to Gremlin/Groovy API)

\- <https://bitbucket.org/abki/graffiti> (Graph ORM)

\- <https://github.com/tinkerpop/rexster/wiki/>

\- <http://neo4j.org/> (Graph database)

\- <http://flask.pocoo.org/> (web framework)

------
davorb
1\. I had no idea what it actually "did" upon entering the site. 2\. After I
tried the bar and typed something in, it didn't actually return anything other
than a blank page. I tried entering a few diff. things.

~~~
abki
The bar doesn't work yet. I added a message to say so. I agree that without
the bar and any other catching content on the first page it's hard to guess
what the hypermove does. For now, it only has a messaging application and an
"aspects" application. The bar is meant to be cli-like UI for the whole app.

